# Delta Airlines’s



## Dialer (Apr 18, 2019)

Delta Airlines looking to hire 500 aircraft maintenance technicians.  Must have A&P license.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 25, 2019)

Delta Air Lines*


----------



## Byler900f (Jul 29, 2019)

I’m an A&P. Glad to see there are more wing nuts out there like me!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

Dialer said:


> Delta Airlines looking to hire 500 aircraft maintenance technicians.  Must have A&P license.





Nitram4891 said:


> Delta Air Lines*



How many years you been with the widget and jacked this up? 
By the way, they are growing and there’s hiring going on.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Aug 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> How many years you been with the widget and jacked this up?
> By the way, they are growing and there’s hiring going on.



That's an interview question.


----------



## bigbonner (Sep 9, 2019)

Does backyard mechanic count?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 5, 2019)

flynlow said:


> Friend of my son just got hired on, he just graduated from A&P school. Starting out doing cabin maintenance. I give him hard time for landing cushy job repairing seats LOL. He's happy to be making a decent bankroll for a young buck.



Good start, overhauling in AC, gotta like that.


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 8, 2019)

My grandpa retired from the flight line in 89'. Worked for em about 35 years. Kinda wished i would have followed his path


----------



## Dialer (Oct 29, 2019)

You will basically be on graveyard shift most of your life....


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 30, 2019)

Dialer said:


> You will basically be on graveyard shift most of your life....


 Not true, when the expansion of our Engine facility and the upcoming retirement of many AMT's there will be dayshift openings. May take a few years to get there but it will happen.


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 30, 2019)

Dialer said:


> You will basically be on graveyard shift most of your life....


When my pop was there it was swing shift. He was a lead man for dayshift but got called in at all hours of the day anyway.


----------

